# Sad, obese shelter dog sheds half of her 'Jabba the Hutt' body



## Prairie dog (Mar 29, 2021)

Sad, obese shelter dog sheds half of her 'Jabba the Hutt' body​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/ani...ba-the-hutt-body/vi-BB1f5BqZ?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 29, 2021)

Awww... what a sweet and loving story!


----------

